# Denon AVR3200 for $24



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

couldnt resist it. pawn shop receiver. said it has something wrong. no sound. I am hoping I can figure it out but I will not be able to look at it till tomorrow.

for $24 it was good enough to take the chance. came with remote also. ha ha


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

JAX said:


> couldnt resist it. pawn shop receiver. said it has something wrong. no sound. I am hoping I can figure it out but I will not be able to look at it till tomorrow.
> 
> for $24 it was good enough to take the chance. came with remote also. ha ha


Hopefully just a blown internal fuse


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

hope so. its not coming out of trunk till its safe. wife would be pissed. doesnt matter if it was a good deal or not.


any other simple fixes? I didnt look at it closely but if it has pre amp outputs and no cables or whatever might that cause no output? I remember reading that somewhere before. My Carver has them and so does the HK I have. jumpers I think is what they were. 

fingers crossed


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

quick check online and it mentioned "on screen set up menu" which if my memory serves me right from when I had one of the ht Harman receivers...I couldnt get sound out of it till I set it up properly.

so maybe they didnt know this either and couldnt set it.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I have the AVR-3300 in the den. Nice reciever. Hopefully you'll get it going. If it came with the remote that's a huge deal. The remotes still sell for over $50.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> I have the AVR-3300 in the den. Nice reciever. Hopefully you'll get it going. If it came with the remote that's a huge deal. The remotes still sell for over $50.



sweet. I will play with it tomorrow. for now it must remain in trunk. a secret.


Now I have 3 receivers. 

anyone want to buy a Carver??


----------

